# Best cycling vibe



## aizu1 (Jan 5, 2005)

Who in PA has the best cycling community? Great shops, group rides, great terrian/climbs, trails, gravel, all kinds of options? Looking to move and this is a high priority requirement.
Thx!


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Bucks County is really nice, especially the northern half (referred to as "Upper Bucks" by the locals). A very scenic mix of farmland, forest, and upscale residential areas. A nice network of quiet roads, rolling terrain, plenty of gravel roads, and a few rail trails. The surrounding counties are also nice. I'm across the river in Hunterdon County, NJ which offers a lot more of the same. Several clubs are active in the area, and lots of events throughout the year. The Lehigh Valley velodrome is also nearby if you want to try your hand at track racing or just want to watch the pros.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

aizu1 said:


> Who in PA has the best cycling community? Great shops, group rides, great terrian/climbs, trails, gravel, all kinds of options? Looking to move and this is a high priority requirement.
> Thx!


Philly has a lot of group rides and nice access to rural stuff through a long bike path out along the river.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm in central PA. A good amount of what I consider medium climbs (2-3 miles, 800-1200'). If you go gravel you can ride up and down mountains all day long. Unless you target only the valleys, most gravel rides will see 100' per mile of climbing.

On pavement there are a good amount of rural/low traffic areas. Bike shops of course depend on how rural/urban the area is. And since we all expect different things from bike shops it's kind of hard to say. In my small town we have one pretty good shop, and there's another shop in a neighboring town. Group rides here in the country are pretty small, most rides I do are with a group of less then 10 riders.


----------

